# Planting the bar ditch



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

rtoney said:


> I am thinking of planting in the ditches along the highway and am wondering what would be best to plant.
> I am thinking of red clover but am wondering if there is something better out there.
> Thanks


Honeybees do not work red clover. Are you thinking of crimson clover? My limited experience with crimson clover, is that you will need to resow every few years. 

Shane


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I knew it was one of the redish colors, I would like to stay away from having to replant if i could.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

rtoney said:


> I knew it was one of the redish colors, I would like to stay away from having to replant if i could.


Too bad purple loostrife is an invasive species. Loosestrife likes wet areas like ditches and will definitely hold its own.


----------



## FlagstaffBaughs (Apr 9, 2012)

In AZ the DOT uses melilotus it is a legume apperantly and the bees love it it also reseeds it's self.


----------

